# Mineral Bone Disorder



## Happylife  (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello fellow coders,

How will you code Mineral Bone disorder, CKD is present. I looked under disorder and cannot find it. Please help.

Thank you!


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Jun 17, 2015)

I Would suggest to code 

733.90	Disorder of bone and cartilage, unspecified
275.8	        Other specified disorders of mineral metabolism
and followed by CKD


----------



## Happylife  (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you Balamurugan, I appreciate your response


----------

